# No Display on Monitor with Graphics Card



## Xai (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello All,

You will find my setup in my signature for reference. 

My R9 290 Tri-X started causing problems last month. The PC started shutting down and no display on monitor with the 290 plugged in.

I tried a friend's 290, and there was display on the monitor. Integrated intel display also works. So I figured, the 290 had gone bust, and RMA-d it. I got the new 290 replacement yesterday.

The new card worked fine from yesterday to today (about 24 hours). And then, the same problem again. PC shut down mid-game, and no more display even on restarting.

Checked both PCI-E port - still no display.

Fans on the card are running, so the card seems to get power.

Any suggestions what the issue might be? PSU issue?

Will updating the BIOS help? I noticed my current BIOS  version is F5, but latest is F10.

- - - Updated - - -

Updated the BIOS to F10. Did not help


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 24, 2015)

When you RMAed your R9 290 they might have given the same unit or your PSU have gone kaput...
Check the serial numbers before & after you receive your RMAed unit...


----------



## dekaron (Sep 24, 2015)

Any beep codes?

Sapphire does recommend 750W PSU to be on the safer side.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Sep 24, 2015)

which brand card you have Sapphire/Zotac or any other?Just want to know


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2015)

Check it in your friend's PC.


----------



## Xai (Sep 24, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> When you RMAed your R9 290 they might have given the same unit or your PSU have gone kaput...
> Check the serial numbers before & after you receive your RMAed unit...



- It is a different piece - already checked the serial numbers when receiving the piece. 

I suspect either my mobo or my psu is the real culprit. If it is a PSU/mobo issue, does that mean that my cards are getting short-circuited? I will go to a friend's place (he has similar setup, with a R9 290) to test the card separately.

I tried an old 4670 on both PCI-e slots - both are working. Not sure how to check the PSU - the 290 did work for like 20-odd hours.



dekaron said:


> Any beep codes?
> 
> Sapphire does recommend 750W PSU to be on the safer side.



- None. No beep codes. The system does boot into Windows (I can hear the windows login sound), but no display.



ankitj1611 said:


> which brand card you have Sapphire/Zotac or any other?Just want to know



- Sapphire.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=135333]Xai[/MENTION],



Xai said:


> - It is a different piece - already checked the serial numbers when receiving the piece.
> 
> I suspect either my mobo or my psu is the real culprit. If it is a PSU/mobo issue, does that mean that my cards are getting short-circuited? I will go to a friend's place (he has similar setup, with a R9 290) to test the card separately.
> 
> I tried an old 4670 on both PCI-e slots - both are working. Not sure how to check the PSU - the 290 did work for like 20-odd hours.



Yes, there might be high chances of the PSU and MOBO issue; but there are also other possible reasons like high temperature of CPU, faulty RAM, faulty HDD and Culprit PSU causing the issue. I give you some basic troubleshooting steps. It may help you to solve the issue.

1) Remove the Overclocking, if exist.

2) Download DLG software to check the HDD. If possible, try different HDD with same MOBO.

3) Try different RAM or MOBO to make sure that the problem is with the RAM or with the MOBO.

4) Try different PSU to make sure that the problem is with power or with hardware.

In the meantime, do you have any kind of temperature monitoring program installed? If yes, then would you mind sharing with us the temperature for the components that you can monitor?

Hope it helps.


----------



## Xai (Sep 25, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=135333]Xai[/MENTION],
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No component is overclocked.



DK_WD said:


> 2) Download DLG software to check the HDD. If possible, try different HDD with same MOBO.



Downloaded the DLG software from WD site, and checked all three HDDs. All passed successfully.



DK_WD said:


> 3) Try different RAM or MOBO to make sure that the problem is with the RAM or with the MOBO.
> 
> 
> 4) Try different PSU to make sure that the problem is with power or with hardware.



Checked out the card in a friend's PC with similar config - same issue. No display on monitor (monitor enters power saving mode).



DK_WD said:


> In the meantime, do you have any kind of temperature monitoring program installed? If yes, then would you mind sharing with us the temperature for the components that you can monitor?
> 
> Hope it helps.



*s23.postimg.org/lxck2fdsb/Temp.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2015)

Xai said:


> Checked out the card in a friend's PC with similar config - same issue. No display on monitor (monitor enters power saving mode).



Bad card then.


Also check someone else's card in your PC for a day. See if it works. Then certainly they sent you a bad card.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 29, 2015)

> Checked out the card in a friend's PC with similar config - same issue. No display on monitor (monitor enters power saving mode).



Hi [MENTION=135333]Xai[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]. It might be a video card issue. To double confirm the cause, I'd suggest you use the different GPU card in same MOBO. 

If the system is working fine, then please proceed for an RMA for old GPU.


----------



## Xai (Oct 6, 2015)

I submitted the card for RMA again. The service center guys did a quick test - wasn't very thorough, although they did take a magnifying glass to the card. I did not dare ask them to verify if there was a short-circuit, 'cause that may void the warranty.

Not really getting a substitute card to test - understandably, my friends know of the issue, and are wary about lending their cards 

Now waiting for the new replacement, and hope everything works fine.


----------



## Xai (Nov 20, 2015)

Got the RMA-d replacement card on Tuesday. Handed it over to a friend to check in his setup first. He has reported the new card is working fine. I will get it back tomorrow. Hopefully, no more issues. Fingers crossed.


----------

